# Ipv sx pure X2 tank



## Pindyman (21/5/16)

Soooo I am considering getting the sx pure tank but have been seeing some mixed reviews on it.

One being the availability of the replacement coils and 2 being an issue of leaking.

Is there anyone here that has one of these tanks and can comment on it?

How is it flavour wise and on juice consumption. Is there any leakage?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/5/16)

Haven't had any leaking but haven't used it that much... rewicking is pretty simple and I doubt you will need replacement coils ina hurry because these appear to last a long time. As for flavour... it's average. The consistent vape (temp wise) is a new experience for me... you can take long drags and the temp remains constant!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pindyman (23/5/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Haven't had any leaking but haven't used it that much... rewicking is pretty simple and I doubt you will need replacement coils ina hurry because these appear to last a long time. As for flavour... it's average. The consistent vape (temp wise) is a new experience for me... you can take long drags and the temp remains constant!


Thanks for the feedback rob...hmmm guess ill continue the search then...will have to remain satisfied with the v2 goblin mini and avo22

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (7/3/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Haven't had any leaking but haven't used it that much... rewicking is pretty simple and I doubt you will need replacement coils ina hurry because these appear to last a long time. As for flavour... it's average. The consistent vape (temp wise) is a new experience for me... you can take long drags and the temp remains constant!


Hi Rob,curious to know if you think this tank is worth trying.Just got a Sx mini q class and there is not much info on the sx pure.It's been a while since you posted on this so I'm sure you've got a grade on it by now. I found it for twenty bucks but if it doesn't really add to the vape experience I'll pass on it.


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/3/17)

kev mac said:


> Hi Rob,curious to know if you think this tank is worth trying.Just got a Sx mini q class and there is not much info on the sx pure.It's been a while since you posted on this so I'm sure you've got a grade on it by now. I found it for twenty bucks but if it doesn't really add to the vape experience I'll pass on it.



@kev mac I would give it a PASS.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------

